
Show HN: NoPasta. VS Code extension that helps you stop copy-paste - stepanvanzuriak
https://github.com/stepanvanzuriak/nopasta
======
ezekg
Sometimes it's OK to repeat yourself. I really wish devs didn't abstract every
line of code for "reuse."

~~~
gitgud
Agreed, with abstraction comes complexity... complexity causes problems too

------
mars4rp
What is the point?

~~~
zapzupnz
Agreed. If one wants to stop oneself copy-pasting, one should have a little
willpower.

If one wants to stop _someone else_ copy-pasting, like for a student's test in
a school environment, there might be some utility here — though I would say a
system-wide utility might be more useful.

